# I have a stem question



## 37fleetwood (Oct 11, 2006)

I have seen stems listed as prewar Schwinn or Wald and they look exactly like the ones on my Huffmans. are they the same, or are they similar, or what?


----------



## 35cycleplane (Oct 12, 2006)

*wald #3 stem*

scott,same old ebay b.s.,use the word "schwinn",draw more looks. name the bike co.,they all used the wald 3,usually on the lower end models. keith at cycleplanes"r"us 
p.s. going to fresno?


----------



## Justino (Oct 12, 2006)

*Contact*

Keith,

I have tried to contact you regardign those fenders you mentioned before and an ID question.  Not sure if you've not seen them or if I've pestered you into silence.  If the former, drop me a line when you have a chance.  big_jlittle at yahoo dot com.

Thanks, and sorry to change the subject.



35cycleplane said:


> scott,same old ebay b.s.,use the word "schwinn",draw more looks. name the bike co.,they all used the wald 3,usually on the lower end models. keith at cycleplanes"r"us
> p.s. going to fresno?


----------

